# Viper 5301 07 Honda Accord



## moet (Nov 29, 2009)

I just got a viper 5301 installed in a 2007 honda accord I was told the rear defogger does not work in my cay buy the installer at Best Buy Does anyone know if this is true? The manual seems to read it would work but need to be installed. Anyone have this feature working?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

He didn't want to bother, it can be hooked up usually with a relay to invert the signal. If you paid for it than go back, I do not suggest going to best by for anything to do with a car as they are a consumer electronics's store not certified installers. 
If you want the feature hooked up than I suggest going to a local car audio place, they can look over the install that best buy did.


----------

